
Paralyzed man can now feel via a prosthetic hand connected to his brain - austenallred
http://www.darpa.mil/news-events/2015-09-11
======
ArekDymalski
I know it'll be a long road from this research to the normal therapy, but it's
exciting nevertheless to see such a progress, especially in so frightening
area.

